# Game 7: Wizards @ Heat (11/10/09 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Tuesday, November 10th, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Shavlik Randolph
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Dorell Wright
Yakhouba Diawara​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Wizards have lost 4 straight. Cant come out flat cause you know they'll be looking to break out of their losing streak.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Arenas will be looking for revenge


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup. Hopefully our guys don't try to coast through this one, the Wiz will be hungry. Also, we tend to come out flat after long breaks, so hopefully that changes this year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good news about DQ


> *Cook likely back*
> 
> Barring a setback at this morning's shootaround, guard Daequan Cook expected to return Tuesday after missing four games with a strained right shoulder. "It feels normal now," Cook said after completing all of Monday's practice, shedding his yellow "no-contact" jersey . . .


Link


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Yes!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Glad to hear DQ will be back. No excuses, we should take this one at home.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Should be another game to keep up our great start, lets go Heat!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

They are very beatable without Jamison...should be another W


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arenas is also out tonight.

Foye will start at PG. Deshawn Stevenson at SG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arenas out!

Mario just breathed a huge sigh of relief.

This should be a belting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Mario was asked about Arenas supposedly lighting him up on twitter and he answered that Gil only scored 10 points on him :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario got owned - whose he trying to kid?

Foye running the point ay? Guy can shoot, but cant imagine him being great at initiating the offense...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ is finally back tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully his stroke is too ^


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> Mario got owned - whose he trying to kid?
> 
> Foye running the point ay? Guy can shoot, but cant imagine him being great at initiating the offense...


He could be right though. Mario hurt his leg early on then Arroyo came in and started getting lit up. Then later on in the game, they had Q-Rich guarding him.

So Arenas looks like he's going to give it a go tonight after looking like he wasnt gonna play, according to Eric Reid.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Looks like Arenas is playing to me.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Bummer.

Is Mike rocking the fro?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, the Wizards tv pregame said he wasnt. I guess he just now decided to try to play tonight.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Dunno about the fro yet. 

Anybody watching sun sports? Jason Jackson can't do one chin-up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

anyone else's ATDHE stream really clunky and crap? If there's a decent one, hook me up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike went back to the braids. Too bad, one game with the fro would have been hilarious


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beasley!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley with the JAM


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MIKE with the power dunk!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, Beas just gave a HUGE **** you to the people in Miami who have been calling him a below the rim player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario2Mike


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice dime from Mario to Beas


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This seems like a classic trap game. I'll be so glad if we can win this one. I'm more worried about this game than the Cleveland one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip in by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Anyone got a new stream? ATDHE stopped.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice decision by Mario to give it to Wade

15-15 even though the Wizards have only missed 2 shots. Gotta pick up the D now.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley seems a little jumpy


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> nice decision by Mario to give it to Wade
> 
> 15-15 even though the Wizards have only missed 2 shots. Gotta pick up the D now.


Mario usually screws those up. He keeps the ball in the middle on those plays instead of on the wings.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

2:45 left in the first and Beasley hasn't been pulled yet. I don't remember the New York game, but this is his longest first quarter of the season so far and he's producing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice minutes by Bease offensively.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I like Beasley's activity. It's too bad his vision kind of sucks because he missed 2 easy passes to JO and Chalmers, one of which led to a forced shot and a turnover.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Any links guys? sorry...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrible fast break by the Wizards right there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by the Heat and specifically, Joel.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I have a really bad feeling about this game. Three days rest playing against a hungry team with a four game losing streak and we're probably going to try and work DQ back in at some point tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-21 Wizars after 1

Wow, Arenas hits a deeep 3.

Wizards shot 69% for the quarter. Gotta slow them down.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Jeez, Wizards were red hot that first quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arenas hits the and1. Arroyo just cannot guard him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arenas killing us...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they are hitting everything.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did they say the Marine Corps requires physique and intangibles?! I know a guy...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Still hot, they will cool off eventually


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Even Eric and Tony are pushing for UD to become a Marine :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Make the freebies guys...ugly start...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Beas' outside J is just broke at the moment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Mike's outside shot just wont drop.

Nice rebound by Joel.

Now we cant make free throws.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

offensive foul on Arroyo? WTF?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets get DQ in there for a few mins


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did the coaching staff not allow Mike to take any outside J's while they were working him out all summer? His usual automatic J just hasnt shown up yet this season.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Lets get DQ in there for a few mins


And then a five point lead becomes a 15 point lead. Trap game!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We basically threw away this entire quarter by playing Joel for 6 minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Foye is hurt. They just cant stay healthy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by JO


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wizards now have missed 10 of 12 shots. I also dont think they have another healthy PG on the roster so Arenas, who almost didnt play tonight, may have to play the rest of the way.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> nice drive by JO


He has been so money this season. He carries us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beas is due for a few monster games when his J gets going again. It just cant drop right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Beas is due for a few monster games when his J gets going again. It just cant drop right now.


He had a great first quarter tonight at PF. 7 points in 9 minutes. Still hasn't shown he is a SF but that's nothing new.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't know if that was miscommunication between Beas and JO, but Beas could have shot a three, pulled up in the lane, or taken it all the way. He's clearly hesitant with his shot not falling.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arenas...damn...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Can we get Richardson back in the game and end this ****ing Beasley at SF nonsense? I'm so sick of this crap.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the official on the opposite side of the court called that foul.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JO picks up his 3rd...sigh...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Worst half of the year.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade's mind is still somewhere on South Beach.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what an ugly, ugly half for Miami


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with a 3.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade is missing everything around the rim


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

49-41 Washington at the half

Only down 8 after that ugly half. Thats the only good news.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem has 4 and 2 in 15 minutes. Beasley had 7 and 2 in 9 minutes. All I'm saying is maybe balance it: 13 minutes for one and 11 minutes for the other. Go with the hot hand. You brought in Haslem at the 2:45 mark of the 1st quarter and left him in with carte blanche. That makes no sense.

And how has Dorell completely overtaken James Jones? I would rather see an injured DQ out there.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Time to wake up and take this game in the 2nd half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The good news? We can play a lot better and we're at home.

The bad news? Classic trap game against a down and out team. They arent going to give us this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm just confused. Why do you play anybody 15 straight minutes without a sub when he isn't rebounding, has 0 assists, and has 4 points (1 off a technical foul drawn by Beasley)? We could have used Q to defend Arenas and rebound. Or DQ. Or anybody else.

Beasley had to change his hairstyle to cornrows just to fool the staff into giving him more minutes but even that didn't work.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

To be fair Adam, Beas did play 17 minutes that half. It's just that about half of those were at SF where he just doesnt look right. He plays well at PF at the start of games but gets phased out as the game goes on.

His J is really off to start though, he'll get it sorted im sure but its taken its time.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> To be fair Adam, Beas did play 17 minutes that half. It's just that about half of those were at SF where he just doesnt look right. He plays well at PF at the start of games but gets phased out as the game goes on.
> 
> His J is really off to start though, he'll get it sorted im sure but its taken its time.


No, he played 9:15 at PF. I refuse to count those minutes at SF.

Haslem played 14:45 at PF.

Compare that to last year where Beasley would play an average 12:00 each half at PF and you can see that his minutes have gone down from his rookie year.

I want the old system back where the starter plays until near the end of the 1st quarter and then the sub comes in and then the starter comes back in after 12:00 mins. I don't care who starts or who is bench but this new system that was developed solely to accommodate Haslem is bull****. Just bench Beasley instead. 

There's no explanation for playing a guy 15:00 straight minutes with no sub when he isn't rebounding, has 0 assists, and we're keeping one of our best perimeter defenders on the bench while Arenas is torching us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

holy ****, bad shots and bad turnovers so far for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and another bad turnover...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Long weekend Heat? Wtf.. They look like they're sleep walking.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade needs to just take over now, except he is offffffff


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the and1

He really, really, really needs to get it going.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Richardson should have been in the game all along. Ace charge drawn there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Richardson is the new intangibles


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade needs to just keep driving.

Wade with the fastbreak dunk.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

All of Wade's points are coming on fast breaks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Has Wade got all his points off dunks today?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bease


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

W2b!!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

JO is such a horrible rebounder jeez


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike fouled. After the offensive rebound, he needs to kick that ball back out. At least he got fouled.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nobody is boxing out....the Wiz are athletic and long, they keep tipping and playing volleyball with the rebound, and we can't seem to keep them off the glass


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sweet drive by Mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade ties it up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JO's nickname should be Janus. One day he's a great rebounder the next he can't buy a board. Two diff people.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow what a sick move by Mario


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The offense is finally in gear


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh great i got up to get some eats and they go on a 13-2 run. Missed the whole thing.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

The rebounding numbers arent there but Beasley hustling on defense tonight


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Arenas is one crafty little son of a b*****


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Careless turnover by Mike.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Beasley really looks like a turd with the ball in his hands some times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Oh great i got up to get some eats and they go on a 13-2 run. Missed the whole thing.


Please go get more food


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mario has been pretty solid tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> Oh great i got up to get some eats and they go on a 13-2 run. Missed the whole thing.


Get lost, jinx! :kitty2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 33333

That looked good from right when he released it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade 333333333


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bease said:


> Please go get more food


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Don Shula :worthy:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Love watching Wade slice and dice his way to the cup. Its a thing of beauty.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Weak call on JO. Boooo!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

phantom foul!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is with these bs calls from the other side of the court? **** that guy


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We needed Wade to get it going in this quarter and damn, has he ever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I see why Nick YOung gets no PT with the Wiz now...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Can Wade hit 40 against the Wiz again? Might need to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Wade, you cant throw it to Joel like that. You know he has stones for hands :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

JoREL back to being Rockbiter from the Neverending Story again...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Haslem froze out Arroyo on that last play. Arroyo can make those clutch shots. Good quarter for Wade.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wade not realizing his teammate was Joel there


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

65-62 Miami after 3

Great 3rd for the Heat and Wade.

I doubt the Wiz want Gil to play 40 minutes tonight so we gotta build this lead while they play Deshawn or Young at PG.

Same goes for Miami. I dont think they Want Wade playing 40 again. So hopefully the bench can hold or extend this lead.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well that was an ugly sequence. Oh well, at least the intensity is picking up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade2Bease said:


> Come on Wade, you cant throw it to Joel like that. You know he has stones for hands :laugh:


Who has better hands, Joel or Ted Ginn?

Sadly, I think it's Joel :smackalot:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lets see if Mike actually closes the game out today


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wiz FG% down to 43% now - keep it up.

Wade already taken 23 shots, will he take 30? Id bet so.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Oh no...Arroyo on Arenas....


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DQ for 3 said:


> Who has better hands, Joel or Ted Ginn?
> 
> Sadly, I think it's Joel :smackalot:


Joel must be a cousin. We drafted the whole family.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOo! Not this Beasley SF garbage! Just leave him on the bench! Don't coddle him with token minutes. PF or bench.


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

Heated said:


> Oh great i got up to get some eats and they go on a 13-2 run. Missed the whole thing.


for real dude go for another food run....far far away


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo trots out the idiot lineup, sigh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Arroyo


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This crap rotation is already -4 in two minutes. They're gonna throw this game I swear.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ud on Caron just hasnt worked tonight.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DQ for 3 said:


> Who has better hands, Joel or Ted Ginn?
> 
> Sadly, I think it's Joel :smackalot:


Ouch! :laugh:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Arroyo was a great pick up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo with some good minutes here to start the 4th.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo thinks he's J-Will out there


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Arroyo is money on that J. Shame about his D.

Wonder if UD will be in down the stretch for Beas?


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Did anyone ever find a link?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The B team is only -3. Just killing time for Wade to save us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Intruder said:


> for real dude go for another food run....far far away


Nah, my team needs me. :funny:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hopefully this group can keep this up for 1 more minute until Spo puts Wade back in.

Wade back in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ATDHE, Smithian


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Beasley got hammered for no call. ****ing refs.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Gilbert


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

We need Richardson out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

10 turnovers for Arenas.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

9 Turnovers? He's a one man wrecking crew. Keep it up Gil.

-edit 10


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Maybe it's just me, but I thought Beas worked on his offensive game this summer?

Everytime he gets the ball, he puts it low between his legs and almost always goes baseline...put him on the bench Spo, he's a liability


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike needs to drive with the kind of power that Caron drives and finishes with..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was fouled..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Call the damn foul! All sorts of contact!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade was definitely fouled on that play


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

MB30 said:


> ATDHE, Smithian


Thanks.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good position on the board there JO, he needs to stop getting owned by Haywood down low


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario hits the ball away from Arenas. Wade gets the fastbreak dunk!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

DWade dunks again (is that like number 7?)


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arenas with turnover #11 right there.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Great outlet pass by Haslem...our D is going to put this one away if we keep it up


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers has had some ACTIVE hands tonight


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What's the turnover record for one game?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bease said:


> Arenas with turnover #11 right there.


What was he thinking? A second defender stopped his dribble at the free throw line then he tried to take two steps and rise up knowing JO is waiting for him at the rim.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great putback by Wade


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Richardson draws ANOTHER offensive foul? He should have been in this game 35+ minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn Gilbert :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

#12 for Gil :laugh:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where have you been Gilbert? :lol:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Man, Stevenson sucks bad.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rio 33333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333333333333333


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Rioooooooooo!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mariooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade seals it with the steal and smooth layin.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

M V 3 

6-1, just awesome.

Bring on LeBron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade was on a mission in this 2nd half


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Win the trap games? Check.

6-1. BG, let's pull the bandwagon over and see if anybody needs to hop on.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Somehow I think Wade knew he needed 3 for 40. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

back to back 40pt games for Wade on the Wiz :laugh:

Love it.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Wow, what a lights out second half. Wizards fans must have nightmares about Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wade needs to just take over now, except he is offffffff





Wade2Bease said:


> Wade with the and1
> 
> He really, really, really needs to get it going.


Yeah, thanks Wade


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

PoetLaureate said:


> Wow, what a lights out second half. Wizards fans must have nightmares about Wade.


Think Jamal Crawford. Or, heck, Jermaine O'Neal before he came to the Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy ****

In the 2nd half, Washington scored 27 points as a team, Wade scored 29 by himself :laugh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Quentin Richardson is one of our top 3 best defenders this season. How crazy is that to say?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

6-1 guys...wow...who saw that coming?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> 6-1 guys...wow...who saw that coming?


We did. Vroom, vroom. Go bandwagon. Maybe if you hook the bandwagon up with some hot Australian blondes we will get more people on this thing.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike on Heat Live. This is always fun


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley is hilarious


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Wizards were shooting 69% after the 1st quarter and end up at just over 40% for the game.

Talk about unreal defense once again for Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

myst said:


> Beasley is hilarious


Seriously :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What's he doing?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> What's he doing?


Just Mike being Mike 

He was interviewed by Jason Jackson after the game on Heat live. They were going over his highlights of the game and he kept asking to see different angles of his dunk :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jason Jackson said when the game ended he heard Haywood screaming at Q-Rich to meet him at the bus. He said Q-rich waived bye to him while he walked to the locker room


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha QRich is a ****stirrer :laugh:.

Cavs will be tough.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

At least Cleveland plays Orlando the night before


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sknydave said:


> At least Cleveland plays Orlando the night before


Yup, and you know they're gonna go all out against the Magic. Especially Shaq against Dwight, SVG and the Magic.

Usually Shaq isnt too good on the 2nd night of a back to back, as we all know.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Im worried about our rebounding against them though. Someone like Varejao is gonna punish us on the glass.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

One thing we've learnt...Wade knows how to go off on Washington! 40 and 41 point games?! Damn.

Another win! We'll just keep going on quietly like this all season I think. No-ones really took much notice about the fact we are 6-1, and then in the end we'll have a very respectable playoff position.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> Quentin Richardson is one of our top 3 best defenders this season. How crazy is that to say?


If you ever saw him play in college or the pre-phoenix days, not crazy at all. Dude used to guard K-mart when he was beasting at Cincinatti. He could hold his own too. 

Funny how playing with you're career on the line, and on a team with friends can motivate someone.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The best part of this game was when they tried to trap Wade towards the end of the game and he just went right through the trap, then dribbled right past two more defenders before getting to the rim hehe


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

That was insane. He is just unguardable.

For some reason, it looks even easier this year for Wade.

Man, with Wade and some our supporting pieces, lets say JO keeps up a relatively high level of play all year and Beasley gets cranked up eventually... Ruh roh, world, watch out for the Heat.


----------

